# My first mod



## irBosOtter (19/2/18)

Hi guys, been using a Wotofo Viper single coil RTA on a Smok stick V8 battery.(Took the baby beast off that came with the V8 stick)

Now I'm looking at the Tesla Nano 120 or the Asvape Micheal VO200 TC Mod
Which is the "better" one, quality wise?
Reason I am looking at those two is cause they look damn awesome haha
Budget around R1500 excluding batteries

Also bought a dead rabbit RDA, but think I like the RTA's better, less chance of leaking, that's all. The dead rabbit does give better clouds and flavor but guess that is expected


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (19/2/18)

The quality on the Tesla 120 is fantastic, i have not used it except for a few drags from a mate that has the bronze one. Its heavy @250g without batteries but it feels very good in hand. Unfortunately someone else will have to comment on the Asvape as i have zero experience with it. 

Also have a look at the geekvape Aegis https://goo.gl/4J6NYd comes with a battery and is pretty nice in hand. It is a single battery mod though. 
I am currently looking at changing up from my Ijoy Captain Pd270 which has been flawless, and i have narrowed it down to the Aegis and Voopoo Drag resin. Although i might give that up and rather buy some more RTA's and maybe look at an RDA.

Good Luck and post back when you finally decide, just keep in mind that this wont be your last mod, when the bug bites the collection grows.


----------



## irBosOtter (19/2/18)

Thanks Wayne, that Aegis looks nice, that one might just be my second mod thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> The quality on the Tesla 120 is fantastic, i have not used it except for a few drags from a mate that has the bronze one. Its heavy @250g without batteries but it feels very good in hand. Unfortunately someone else will have to comment on the Asvape as i have zero experience with it.
> 
> Also have a look at the geekvape Aegis https://goo.gl/4J6NYd comes with a battery and is pretty nice in hand. It is a single battery mod though.
> I am currently looking at changing up from my Ijoy Captain Pd270 which has been flawless, and i have narrowed it down to the Aegis and Voopoo Drag resin. Although i might give that up and rather buy some more RTA's and maybe look at an RDA.
> ...


@Wayne Swanepoel , the Aegis is a great mod, I have one, and waterproof,dustproof and shock proof, but quite heavy, if you can life with that it a definite yes, and battery life is good with thev 26650 battery, but no on board charging so you need an external charger. It also sits nicely in the hand based on the profile. I have heard good things of the drag and it has a more usual profile, and seems a good option as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (19/2/18)

check out the Asmodus Lustro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP (19/2/18)

wife uses a tesla. Its a good mod. on the heavy side but you can live with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (19/2/18)

I have no experience with the two mods you asked about, but I love my voopoo drag. It's a mod I won't sell until the day I quit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (19/2/18)

If you don't mind the weight the tesla is an absolutely incredible mod. I've seen all of the colours and would go with silver. It looks more expensive than the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (19/2/18)

Actually if you are keen on a duel battery mod look at the Ijoy Captain, fits very well in hand (I have larger hands) workhorse of note. Fires well, has firing presets, does tc well, can fit up to a 30mm tank and it comes with batteries in the box (20700) mine usually lasts about two days with decent vaping. I have no complaints at all and especially the price, i got mine at R950 ex delivery new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (19/2/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Actually if you are keen on a duel battery mod look at the Ijoy Captain, fits very well in hand (I have larger hands) workhorse of note. Fires well, has firing presets, does tc well, can fit up to a 30mm tank and it comes with batteries in the box (20700) mine usually lasts about two days with decent vaping. I have no complaints at all and especially the price, i got mine at R950 ex delivery new.



As much as I hate IJOY and the way they treat their customers, the Captain was one of the most solid and well-built mods I have ever owned. Although I totally disagree with the TC being good. Just don't expect any kind of customer support from them after your store warranty is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (19/2/18)

Spyro said:


> As much as I hate IJOY and the way they treat their customers, the Captain was one of the most solid and well-built mods I have ever owned. Although I totally disagree with the TC being good. Just don't expect any kind of customer support from them after your store warranty is over.



Granted its pretty much the same as all other box mods, really not much else that is amazing but yes solid as balls and at the price you will battle to beat it. 

On the TC side of things,

Running SS .2ohms coil at 250deg c vaping at 45watts its smooth as all hell, no dry hits and zero spitting. i do understand it has a lot to do with the tank,rda,rta used i didnt have any issue what so ever. 

Hope you find your happy place man. let us know what you decide

Reactions: Like 1


----------

